# how to deworm rabbit



## jolly rabbit

so I was told it would be beneficial to deworm my new rabbits, how exactly do you administer "panacur" to a rabbit? I have trouble trying to comprehend how you would give meds meant for a 1000lb animal to a 7lb ball of fur. Lol


----------



## Fetherhd

I have always used invomec paste wormer for horses. The tube is measured out in doses for one hundred pounds. I set the dial at one hundred and squeeze the paste out in a short line. If the rabbit weighs aprx. 10 pounds you divide the line into ten, a five pound rabbit I would divide the line into 20. I did this to begin with until I got a feel for the amount needed for a NZW. I use a long flat craft stick, gather the dose on the end, and slide it into the sides of their mouths. Of course I am not a vet and the product is not labeled for use in rabbits but I have never had a problem with it. Ivomec also kills ear mites and fur mites. I would hesitate to give it to a pregnant doe or an animal intended for the table. Be sure it is labeled as ONLY ivomec...some of the horse wormers have other wormers added.


----------



## jolly rabbit

thanks a bunch, "wormed em" last night. stick worked great. didnt have any popscicle stick, so i used this wooden stick that havd a point on one side and flat on the end. found it in the bathroom. turns out it goes to my wifes makeup kit! oh well :happy2: we are hopeing this help them put on some more weight now. (the 3 we rescued).


----------



## arnie

i'v bad luck useing the paste wormer on the dogs but on the rabbits iv used the puor on ivomec for cattle ether a few drops in the ears or between the sholders clears up earmites right away then use it or whqtever uour useing again in ten days or 2 weeks to clean up any newly hatched infestors if you are useing all wire cages the problems should be over .


----------



## Caprice Acres

I use ivermectin 1% injection. I place a few drops in the ears, which will do ear mites and worm them at the same time. Ivermectin is readily absorbed into the bloodstream when placed on the skin.


----------



## jolly rabbit

this may seem like a foolish question but why can't you eat a rabbit that has been dewormed?


----------



## Danaus29

You can, you are supposed to wait a while (weeks, months, IDK) until the medicine clears their system. I don't know why the wait though. Some sort of federal regulation.

Don't forget to repeat the dose in 10 days. If they do have worms there are worm eggs in the digestive tract which will be unaffected by the medicine. The 10 days allows for the eggs to hatch but those worms will be too young to reproduce when you give the second dose.


----------



## jolly rabbit

thanks for the heads up, I wasn't sure, someone told me I would never be able to eat it if it was treated. Didn't plan on it, considering she is my breeding stock. But still good to know.


----------



## Danaus29

Dewormer for Beef & Dairy Cattle Suspension 10% (100 mg/mL)

RESIDUE WARNINGS: Cattle must not be slaughtered for human
consumption within 8 days following treatment. For dairy cattle,
there is no milk withdrawal period at the 5 mg/kg dose. Do not use
at 10 mg/kg in dairy cattle. Dose rate of 10 mg/kg is for beef cattle
only. Dose rate of 10 mg/kg in dairy cattle could result in violative
residues in milk. A withdrawal period has not been established for
this product in pre-ruminating calves. Do not use in calves to be
processed for veal
PANACUR (FENBENDAZOLE) SUSPENSION [SCHERING CORPORATION]


----------



## Caprice Acres

It is not that you can *never* butcher them or eat them - you just have to observe a withdrawal for some drugs. 

PERSONALLY, I don't think ivermectin is a problem at all. We'll butcher them for our own use at any time after ivermectin. Ivermectin is used as a parasite removal in HUMANS in other countries.  It is a very safe drug.

Some other drugs have longer or shorter (or no) withdrawal times. Most withdrawal info you need is easily googleable.


----------

